# Plastic water bottles



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Probably a dumb question, but how do you print on a plastic water bottle. The mug presses I look into do not mention the plastic water bottles, just the stainless. Thanks, Mark


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Screen them or vinyl. No heat. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim. Same way with plastic cups, the type used at festivals? When you say screen print are you talking about plastisol transfers. Thanks, Mark


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I think more along the lines of pad printing for the screen printing part of doing the cups. I think they use the inks you see for pens and stuff that air dries.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

no there's a special UV drying Ink. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim and Mike


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

What type of Vinyl for the Water Bottles?


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

You could also print on a decal vinyl and then stick the decal on the bottle. The only thing with that is that you would have to hand wash only.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I use Oracal 651 on those thick plastic tumblers, and they wash fine on the top rack of the dishwasher. One test has gone through maybe 15-20 times so far, and it still looks good. 

For something even more permanent you could use 751. This stuff is made to apply to windows that in the summer sun can get well over 120 degrees (surface temperature), go through car washes, whatever.


----------

